# Tarantula names



## kingcobra070q (Dec 27, 2007)

How many of you name your tarantulas and how do you come up with the names?


----------



## kingbsa (Mar 21, 2008)

fluffy 1,2,3 etc or fluffymiester general for nice ones and satan 1,2 etc for not so nice one because im simple and ran out of names


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

I want one called Charlotte!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I either name them after something I like movie wise, aragorn gimli legolas e.t.c and some I am creative with like zokatacula the zombie tarantula lmao : victory: it is more for records e.t.c to be honest just makes it a bit more fun methinks


----------



## kingcobra070q (Dec 27, 2007)

kingbsa said:


> fluffy 1,2,3 etc or fluffymiester general for nice ones and satan 1,2 etc for not so nice one because im simply and ran out of names


Well, sounds easy to remember to say the least :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## kingcobra070q (Dec 27, 2007)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I either name them after something I like movie wise, aragorn gimli legolas e.t.c and some I am creative with like zokatacula the zombie tarantula lmao : victory: it is more for records e.t.c to be honest just makes it a bit more fun methinks


Someone creative! :2thumb: I like it.
I'm trying to be creative with mine, but the names I've come up with aren't very good lol.
Cheers.


----------



## brucepanther (Feb 28, 2011)

i just name mine Mr blue, brown etc homage to Reservoir Dogs! lol


----------



## kingcobra070q (Dec 27, 2007)

brucepanther said:


> i just name mine Mr blue, brown etc homage to Reservoir Dogs! lol


Thats a good one, i love Reservoir Dogs, I'm actually naming my versicolor Blue when she gets here tomorrow, not because of the film, its just because she will be blue and its not a bad name even when she's an adult, I think? lol

Cheers.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

kingcobra070q said:


> Someone creative! :2thumb: I like it.
> I'm trying to be creative with mine, but the names I've come up with aren't very good lol.
> Cheers.


what have you came up with and mybey I can help


----------



## MAB90 (Dec 27, 2010)

I named my g.rosea lola and now have 7 t's. I only have 1 adult t and the rest are juvi's or slings, which misbehave so theyre just known as the 'little shits' lol!
My girlfriend likes to call my b.smithi ginger joints :/ haha

Personally i like unusual names, my hogg island boa is called mzuri, which means Good in swahili.


----------



## kingcobra070q (Dec 27, 2007)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> what have you came up with and mybey I can help


I've come up with really simple, rubbish names, if you can help, please do!

P.murinus - Flash (I actually quite like this one)
G.rosea - Rosie (Original I know!)
B.auratum - Torch (Rubbish)
E.pachypus - Legs (Rubbish)
A.versicolor - Blue.

Cheers.


----------



## kingcobra070q (Dec 27, 2007)

MAB90 said:


> I named my g.rosea lola and now have 7 t's. I only have 1 adult t and the rest are juvi's or slings, which misbehave so theyre just known as the 'little shits' lol!
> My girlfriend likes to call my b.smithi ginger joints :/ haha
> 
> Personally i like unusual names, my hogg island boa is called mzuri, which means Good in swahili.


Lol I like the name for the slings and juvi's lol. Yeah I quite like the unusual names too, I'm just rubbish at coming up with any!

Cheers.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

I use old people names or stupid names for all my pets. 

Examples of a few... 


Leopard Geckos - shaggy/winston/Reginald

Royal - Big Bertha

Tortoise - Norman Wisdom. 


When I was a little kid I had two rabbits, I was very creative they were:

- Trevor
- Trevor's Friend

LOL.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

kingcobra070q said:


> I've come up with really simple, rubbish names, if you can help, please do!
> 
> P.murinus - Flash (I actually quite like this one)
> G.rosea - Rosie (Original I know!)
> ...


 
lol Flash is a good one for the first  rosie the chilean rose, I see that name all the time lmao so just off the top of my head what about grammostola rosie the tapdacer lmao :no1:


auratum eh skeleteracula the colourful tarantula lmao lovely spiders pronounced SKEL -eh Te-ra-cu- laaa cool name.
A. versicolour zombazora the versicolour  

so 
Flash 
tapdancer grammostola 
skeleteracla 
zombazora the versicolour  other names I could think off the top of my head could be,

Shelob
Aragog
Fang
DAGGER! 

by the way looks like you have a cool collection: victory:
Zombazilla 
zilacula 
coolbakula  lol I am weird
RUBY 
Saphire ? 
zonkazora the T explorer


----------



## brucepanther (Feb 28, 2011)

I like to name all creatures Tony!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

brucepanther said:


> I like to name all creatures Tony!


:lol2:


----------



## Leanne47 (Mar 24, 2009)

I usually name mine after colours, movies, books, people, games or even just randomly. Anything that comes to mind really. They can be pretty unusual :whistling2: 

E.g
B.smithis - Ruby & Garnet
B.schroederi - Edea
Blue Fang - Gaylord
G.iheringi - Tali'Zorah
OBTs - Sienna & Vienna 
B.vagans - Atsuma
G.pulchripes- Mr T


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

When I had more T's I didnt bother, im down to three now. Names are starting to be used now. My GBB is called Merlin, the other too dont have names yet but im sure they will develop.


----------



## guruphil (Oct 16, 2010)

We have only named half of ours. 

G. rosea = Morticia (named by my o/h years before my time.) 
B. boehmei = Serafina ('Fiery One') 
A. geniculata = Elvira 
N. chromatus = Lillith
T. ockerti = Trixie 
P. murinus = Taz 
Avicularia sp. = Pashmina


----------



## guruphil (Oct 16, 2010)

Will probably go to the Indian takeaway menu to name our Poecilotheria, contemplating Keema and Peshwari...


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

I tend to name any of my smaller pets or inverts after greek god's and demi gods so you get like Troy ( not a god but still), Percious, Zeus, Achilles etc 
Im crap :lol2:


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

i have one named after my mum because its a right Beep


----------



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

My girlfriend names all of mine. Only the 4 slings I got recently have been saved from naming for the moment.

So far they are:-

B.smithi - Simon
A.chalcodes - Colin
2x L.parahybana - Tic & Tac
P.murinus - Gertrude
P.irminia - Alfred
G.rosea - Kali


----------



## oliwilliams (Feb 23, 2010)

I have around 100 all named, everything from groups like 7 sins for 7 imirnia to roman and greek figures and fluffy, bob, spot, alice, precious.........


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

I'm another one who uses greek and roman mythology, I like to make them kind of appropriately, 

so My female H.maculata is called Hesperides who were Greek goddesses of the evening and golden light of sunset.

And my female P.antinous is called Artemis who was the Greek goddess of the hunt.

I've also had others such as Nyx ( primordial goddess of the night ) and Thalia ( goddess of festivity and rich, luxurious banquets ( she loved her food ) )


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't name them all, only special favourites and there's no pattern to the names. I wait and see if a name comes to me.

Dusty is named that because she's always clambering round the tank and getting covered in substrate.

Charlotte the Linothele megatheloides because of the amount of web she makes.

Fibula the skeleton tarantula.

My B. smithi is called Myrtle but she was already called that when I got her.


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> I don't name them all, only special favourites and there's no pattern to the names. I wait and see if a name comes to me.
> 
> My B. smithi is called Myrtle but she was already called that when I got her.


I named her 'Myrtle' after Moaning Myrtle in Harry Potter. She was a busy girl at the time doing a lot of childrens presentations so I gave her a topical name


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

snowgoose said:


> I'm another one who uses greek and roman mythology, I like to make them kind of appropriately,
> 
> so My female H.maculata is called Hesperides who were Greek goddesses of the evening and golden light of sunset.
> 
> ...


High five then :lol2:


----------



## DRAGONLOVER1981 (Jul 7, 2009)

I have named my gbb enola which means solitary. I lean towards the more unusual names like celtic egyptian norse or native american.


----------



## Megan. (Mar 11, 2009)

Mine are generally named after things;

Aragog - Harry Potter
Acheron - Sherlyn Kenyon
Wulf - Sherlyn Kenyon
Arachne - Roman Mythology (Boyfriend told me this name :3)

My other two dont have names, havent came up with any!!


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Mine all get girls names - Good karma I think, if I give them girls names then _obviously_ they're more likely to mature out into females :lol2:

The only exceptions being Luigi the curly hair (I have no idea why, I just remember announcing in the the car back from the Kidderminster show that his name was Luigi, said in the compulsory Super Mario -esq voice) and Incy Wincy the evil rosehair.

My most recent 2 - 

B.smithi - Megan
G.pulchra - Kitty


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

geckodelta said:


> I tend to name any of my smaller pets or inverts after greek god's and demi gods so you get like Troy ( not a god but still), Percious, Zeus, Achilles etc
> Im crap :lol2:


I like that may follow in your footsteps as my collection grows



Shandy said:


> i have one named after my mum because its a right Beep


LMFAO I named one of my past chillies after my other hal at the time always biting me :blush: 


samhack said:


> My girlfriend names all of mine. Only the 4 slings I got recently have been saved from naming for the moment.
> 
> So far they are:-
> 
> ...


Kali is cool better than rosie:no1:


----------



## DRAGONLOVER1981 (Jul 7, 2009)

Megan. said:


> Mine are generally named after things;
> 
> Aragog - Harry Potter
> Acheron - Sherlyn Kenyon
> ...



Off topic i named my son after a character from a sherrilyn kenyon book kyrian lol


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I like that may follow in your footsteps as my collection grows
> 
> 
> 
> ...


go for it :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

geckodelta said:


> go for it :lol2:


:no1: hehe


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

I just give all mine regular names. Betty, Raquel, Vera, Susan, Jeffrey etc lol


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

All mine have names. :whistling2:

Strawberry = Salmon pink
Alaska = Chilli rose
Saskia = thrixopelma pruriens
Bruce and Cadburies = curly haired
Treacle = B.Boehmei
Peaches = B.Albiceps
Lucky = N.Chromatus 
Boots = Avic metallica
Victor = A. Versi
Madame Octa = GBB 
BK and KB = Kilimanjaro baboon 
Nemo = P.Regalis
Sunny = Sun tiger
Hilda = King baboon
Rusty = H.gigas
Velvet = G. Pulchra


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

kingbsa said:


> fluffy 1,2,3 etc or fluffymiester general for nice ones and satan 1,2 etc for not so nice one because im simple and ran out of names


Hahahaha


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

Nick Masson said:


> I just give all mine regular names. Betty, Raquel, Vera, Susan, Jeffrey etc lol


Ohhhhh actually theyre not all normal. My E. Murinus is called Pouncer!


----------



## katness (Dec 5, 2010)

Rosie the red phase Chile rose 
My other doesn't have a name.


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

katness said:


> Rosie the red phase Chile rose
> My other doesn't have a name.


:O not even curly wurly? :lol2:


----------



## katness (Dec 5, 2010)

geckodelta said:


> :O not even curly wurly? :lol2:


lol curly whurly the curly hair  i like it 

to go with my un-original rosie the chile rose 
:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

katness said:


> lol curly whurly the curly hair  i like it
> 
> to go with my un-original rosie the chile rose
> :lol2:


Exactly :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## kingcobra070q (Dec 27, 2007)

Spuddy said:


> I use old people names or stupid names for all my pets.
> 
> Examples of a few...
> 
> ...


"Trevor and Trevors friend".. Excellent :no1:



Salazare Slytherin said:


> lol Flash is a good one for the first  rosie the chilean rose, I see that name all the time lmao so just off the top of my head what about grammostola rosie the tapdacer lmao :no1:
> 
> 
> auratum eh skeleteracula the colourful tarantula lmao lovely spiders pronounced SKEL -eh Te-ra-cu- laaa cool name.
> ...


Corrr. They're all rather on the complicated side lol, most of them are not bad though!

Cheers.



Leanne47 said:


> I usually name mine after colours, movies, books, people, games or even just randomly. Anything that comes to mind really. They can be pretty unusual :whistling2:
> 
> E.g
> B.smithis - Ruby & Garnet
> ...


:2thumb: Good names 



guruphil said:


> We have only named half of ours.
> 
> G. rosea = Morticia (named by my o/h years before my time.)
> B. boehmei = Serafina ('Fiery One')
> ...


Tarantulas definitely seem to attract the more unusual names, but I like it. You've got some good names. :2thumb:




oliwilliams said:


> I have around 100 all named, everything from groups like 7 sins for 7 imirnia to roman and greek figures and fluffy, bob, spot, alice, precious.........


That's crazy, how on earth do you remember them all lol, or do you have stickers or something on each enclosure?



snowgoose said:


> I'm another one who uses greek and roman mythology, I like to make them kind of appropriately,
> 
> so My female H.maculata is called Hesperides who were Greek goddesses of the evening and golden light of sunset.
> 
> ...


I like Hesperides for the H.mac, for some reason in my mind it just works, don't know why. Excellent. :no1:



garlicpickle said:


> I don't name them all, only special favourites and there's no pattern to the names. I wait and see if a name comes to me.
> 
> Dusty is named that because she's always clambering round the tank and getting covered in substrate.
> 
> ...


I really like Dusty and the reason, very good. :2thumb:



9Red said:


> Mine all get girls names - Good karma I think, if I give them girls names then _obviously_ they're more likely to mature out into females :lol2:
> 
> The only exceptions being Luigi the curly hair (I have no idea why, I just remember announcing in the the car back from the Kidderminster show that his name was Luigi, said in the compulsory Super Mario -esq voice) and Incy Wincy the evil rosehair.
> 
> ...


I like the good karma idea! I hope that works for you :Na_Na_Na_Na: :no1:



vivalabam said:


> All mine have names. :whistling2:
> 
> Strawberry = Salmon pink
> Alaska = Chilli rose
> ...


All excellent! :2thumb::no1:


----------



## lizbristol (May 30, 2010)

Haha I do actually have a curly hair called Curly! She was named before I had her though. She's our oldest girl at about 10yrs old - our others are all much younger.

Our Mexican blood leg and Chilean Rose both have posh old ladies' names - Penelope and Dorothy (Most of our other inverts follow this pattern - scorpions are Violet and Erica, mantis is Ethyl, etc. :blush: ). Our new goliath birdeater is Xena - she's a proper warrior princess!


----------



## annarism (Aug 9, 2007)

_i have a good mix of names although until i find a name that suits them they all get called charlie 

Lilith-P.Irminia named after the mythical character and one of my favorite paintings
Tinder-B.Boehmei being a fireleg i wanted a name that reflected her species
Fuzzbutt- C.Cyaneopubescens no reason for this what so ever it was random and dumb i am ashamed lol
Gambit- P.Regalis being a pokie my natural train of thought went like this pokie>poker>what x-men char had the cards ? oh yeah gambit!
miss ruby ripple- G. Rosea she is very pink and ginger so she looks like she is 2 flavours of rosea 
Tallulah- A.sp.blue i let my son name her i have no excuses for this one
mamba- hierodula unimaculata i wanted an african name all my mate could come up with was __Ladysmith Black Mambazo and im not saying that mouthful
cameo- G.pulchripes meaning small one as its the smallest sling i had ever got 
loki- L.Parahybana after the norse god of mischief as its a cheeky little thing
Aztec- A.Caniceps common name big bend gold thought process went gold!>aztecs lol
maramaduke- B.Smithi again dont let kids name spiders 
8m8- G.Pulchra named by my friend who had to look after it as it was a birthday girft for me best part is im helping her choose her first T next week 
Binx - Deroplatys Dessicata named after a movie character my son also has one which he has now named jarjar and no mines not named after the star wars character
calypso- trapdoor spider it means she that conceals 

nearly all my other pets have silly or daft names and they then also have nicknames as well on top of that but with so many pets you start to run out of name ideas

_


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Most of the little slings haven't got names yet, they'll get named when I decide which of the pairs are female or the ones I want to keep.
Otherwise:

Boots - Avic avic
Sapphire - A.versicolor
Trixie - A. minatrix
Tequila - B. smithi 
Alegra - G.pulchra
Coco - G.pulcheripes
Tamsin - A.breyeri
Circe - P.irminia
Cleo - P.cambridgei
Jasmine - T.pruriens

... Just to name a few lol.


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

My old Avic was known as Barry, nothing more, nothing less


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

Gemma - Grammostola sp. "Maule"
Tinkerbell- Nhandu coloratovillosus
Marley - Brachypelma boehmei
Lank - Grammostola sp. "Maule"
Princess - Acanthoscurria geniculata

the others dont have names.


----------



## JJO (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't have any tarantulas (yet) but one of my stick insects was called John Dillinger  

one is called Beadle Legs (someone else's idea) but that is a little un-P.C.


----------



## Rosiemum (Jan 14, 2010)

My Mexican Bloodleg is called Twinkle, :blush: because of the way she moves.

My Albop is called Bob, because I don't know for sure if it's a boy or a girl yet. Blackadder fans will understand...


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

My Chile Rose is called Apocalpyse (1st T I got) The only other one I've named is the Red Chile Rose, Apocalpyse Now. Although all 5 of my P.sp'Machalla' are called Captain Scarlet. :2thumb:


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

i have one ,my mate named it ,its a malaysian black velvet ,its called grenade,its called this because if you open the lid on her enclosure ,bang ,she exsplodes out ,i love her for this ,how sweet :flrt:


----------



## TommyBurt (Dec 14, 2009)

not usually on the invert page but there is a chile rose at my college called lots of legs best name ever:lol2:


----------



## The Lone Gunman (Oct 14, 2009)

All of mine get names eventually.

Here are some examples:

Elvis and Elvira (2 x G pulchra)
Cleopatra (P regalis)
Cilla (B albop.... Curly Hair)
Ariadne (B smithi)
Prince (Avicularia sp 'Peru Purple')
Myra and Ruby (ancient pair of female G rosea)
Rhooster (B vagans)
Olly (P murinus)
Alvin (P murinus)
Gremlin (GBB)
Drogba (H gigas)

I also use some less imaginative names like Goldie, Rusty, Fluff, etc.

I'm pretty pleased with the names I came up with for my two juvenile G rosea RCF's: Skunk and Nancy. I'm a big music fan so named these two after one of my favourite bands from the 90's - Skunk Anansie!


----------



## kingcobra070q (Dec 27, 2007)

The T Lord said:


> My old Avic was known as Barry, nothing more, nothing less


Haha, I like it! :no1: :2thumb:


----------



## kingcobra070q (Dec 27, 2007)

ChrisNE said:


> My Chile Rose is called Apocalpyse (1st T I got) The only other one I've named is the Red Chile Rose, Apocalpyse Now. Although all 5 of my P.sp'Machalla' are called Captain Scarlet. :2thumb:


Apocalypse and Apocalypse now, I like it. :2thumb:


----------



## kingcobra070q (Dec 27, 2007)

mattykyuss said:


> i have one ,my mate named it ,its a malaysian black velvet ,its called grenade,its called this because if you open the lid on her enclosure ,bang ,she exsplodes out ,i love her for this ,how sweet :flrt:


Grenade sounds like a good name for a T like that, I like it! :2thumb:


----------



## kingcobra070q (Dec 27, 2007)

annarism said:


> _i have a good mix of names although until i find a name that suits them they all get called charlie
> 
> Lilith-P.Irminia named after the mythical character and one of my favorite paintings
> Tinder-B.Boehmei being a fireleg i wanted a name that reflected her species
> ...


They are all really good names! Actually seems like quite a bit of thought has gone into them! Very good. :notworthy:


----------

